# The Lost House



## jsp77 (Feb 11, 2017)

Having heard about this but never being able to track it down. Finaly whilst having a drive around the area, Rubex spotted it and we pulled up and had a look. Not much history can be found on this one, at some point the place has been gutted by fire. It does look to have been a grand place in its day.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/RJUw1V


https://flic.kr/p/RJUoXM


https://flic.kr/p/Rme17f


https://flic.kr/p/RGgQ9q 


https://flic.kr/p/RmdVih


https://flic.kr/p/RVPH6D


https://flic.kr/p/RmdMFU


https://flic.kr/p/QFSPr8


https://flic.kr/p/QFSL6k


https://flic.kr/p/RmdFkh


https://flic.kr/p/RGgyfm 


https://flic.kr/p/RSc8zb


https://flic.kr/p/RGgpDo


https://flic.kr/p/RGgnvL

*thanks for looking*


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2017)

Absolutely loved that JSP.


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 11, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Absolutely loved that JSP.



Cheers Hughie


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice one. Not much changed really over the years, even the dropped brickwork of the righthand bedroom bay is still just hanging there!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2017)

That's a nice one.love that old car jsp


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 11, 2017)

Very nice,thank you.The cylinders look like old WW2 aircraft drop tanks

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_tank


----------



## Toadious (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice. 
Anyone else think that bench in the end photo stood out?
EmEverythings very deteriorated, fallen down and very rusted but that's, for a wooden bench left out in the elements for years, pretty good shape! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## krela (Feb 12, 2017)

Toadious said:


> Nice.
> Anyone else think that bench in the end photo stood out?
> EmEverythings very deteriorated, fallen down and very rusted but that's, for a wooden bench left out in the elements for years, pretty good shape!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hmmm, I'm not sure I would want to sit on it!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 12, 2017)

I like tyhat very muchly. Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 12, 2017)

Judderman62 said:


> I like tyhat very muchly. Nice work and thanks for sharing.



Thanks Judderman


Dirus_Strictus, yes some of the brick work is looking a bit worse for wear, especialy some of internal walls.


Toadious, looking at the bench, it would deffinetly collapse if sat on. Looks better than it is.


----------



## Toadious (Feb 13, 2017)

Definitely rotten throughout that's for sure! Though it was just the stark contrast of it compared to everything else being pretty much totally collapsed lol. 
Makes a nice contrast to me. Might just be me though lol. 
Anyway. As with others, great photos!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Feb 15, 2017)

oldscrote said:


> Very nice,thank you.The cylinders look like old WW2 aircraft drop tanks
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_tank



I was waiting for yourself or DS to comment on them, I thought they might be wing floats from a seaplane, maybe a bit small though,
Another interesting post jsp, you're getting quite good at it, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Potter (Feb 20, 2017)

I love the shots of the trees growing inside and the old car. Those cylinder things are very unusual.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 20, 2017)

Excellent, loving the car & the shells!


----------

